# Intense pain when squatting wrapped



## Milo (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah yeah they're supposed to hurt like hell and I have no problems with that. However this pain isn't normal. Even with a light wrap, the back of my knee/hamstring tendon area feels like someone is filleting the back of my leg with a red hot butcher knife.
Pretty sure I'm wrapping correctly. Starting one anchor wrap below the patella then working my way up a half a width at a time.
Even descending a quarter of the way is excruciating.
Anyone get pain like this?


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> Yeah yeah they're supposed to hurt like hell and I have no problems with that. However this pain isn't normal. Even with a light wrap, the back of my knee/hamstring tendon area feels like someone is filleting the back of my leg with a red hot butcher knife.
> Pretty sure I'm wrapping correctly. Starting one anchor wrap below the patella then working my way up a half a width at a time.
> Even descending a quarter of the way is excruciating.
> Anyone get pain like this?



I had a couple of the knee wraps made for weightlifting before and always felt like the were bunching up in the back where you are talking about.

Have you ever tried ace bandages ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> Yeah yeah they're supposed to hurt like hell and I have no problems with that. However this pain isn't normal. Even with a light wrap, the back of my knee/hamstring tendon area feels like someone is filleting the back of my leg with a red hot butcher knife.
> Pretty sure I'm wrapping correctly. Starting one anchor wrap below the patella then working my way up a half a width at a time.
> Even descending a quarter of the way is excruciating.
> Anyone get pain like this?



See the first line of your sig 

When going for a pr or at a meet I chalk my legs before wrapping. There's blood stains on my wraps.

That said, I'm a stop and go squatter. My wraps are like tow straps. For a rebound squatter you'll generally want a more stretchy wrap which usually is a bit "softer" and not as tough on your skin.


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2016)

Milo, you're no sissy so something's off. You could try wrapping from top to bottom? Also try using a cross-over method; coming over the patella. This will put less material in the back of the leg and cause less bunching. The cross-over is not as strong but it may help. Good luck.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

And you might have something tore. Have you lifted without the wraps?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 16, 2016)

Put up a vid of you wrapping a knee.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I had a couple of the knee wraps made for weightlifting before and always felt like the were bunching up in the back where you are talking about.
> 
> Have you ever tried ace bandages ?



Never tried ace bandages. From all the articles I've read, the more material in the back the better. But I'm an amateur at best.



ToolSteel said:


> See the first line of your sig
> 
> When going for a pr or at a meet I chalk my legs before wrapping. There's blood stains on my wraps.
> 
> That said, I'm a stop and go squatter. My wraps are like tow straps. For a rebound squatter you'll generally want a more stretchy wrap which usually is a bit "softer" and not as tough on your skin.


I'm all for some pain it builds character! But this just isn't normal. It's like the wrap isn't letting my hamstring move and it's pulling it apart or something. Even today if I step wrong it hurts like hell. I can't even squat my 1RM in sleeves with knee wraps. It's not like a rubbing or tightness kind of pain. It's like the back of my leg is being filleted.



snake said:


> Milo, you're no sissy so something's off. You could try wrapping from top to bottom? Also try using a cross-over method; coming over the patella. This will put less material in the back of the leg and cause less bunching. The cross-over is not as strong but it may help. Good luck.


Thanks Snake. I'll try that. 



Slowjack said:


> And you might have something tore. Have you lifted without the wraps?


Yes I worked up to a 1RM with sleeves then put on the wraps. Couldn't even do what I did with sleeves. Hopefully not an injury.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Put up a vid of you wrapping a knee.


Will put this up when I get home.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 16, 2016)

I hop not for you bro. Good luck


----------



## Go Away (Mar 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> See the first line of your sig
> 
> When going for a pr or at a meet I chalk my legs before wrapping. There's blood stains on my wraps.
> 
> That said, I'm a stop and go squatter. My wraps are like tow straps. For a rebound squatter you'll generally want a more stretchy wrap which usually is a bit "softer" and not as tough on your skin.



What does chalk on the knees do for the wrap??


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 18, 2016)

Go Away said:


> What does chalk on the knees do for the wrap??



Helps keep the first wrap tight. Don't need it if your using grippers.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 18, 2016)

It makes it grip better all over IMO. Especially if you're a sweaty **** like me.


----------

